# What anime/manga verses could hold off a Tyranid invasion?



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

Assume it's an entire Hive Fleet. Only anime/manga verses based on mainly one planet are allowed. Orbital colonies are allowed but no multistellar empires.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2009)

Gunbuster-verse could probably do it. Not sure if Correct Century Gundam-verse could do it. But both Gunbuster and the stronger versions of Gundam have colonies that stretch to Jupiter.

Well, JJBA could obviously do it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 26, 2009)

A Hive feat should be able to win via sheer attrition.

A hive fleet (using Leviathan or Kraken as an example) is massive. Even verses like Dragonball would have a very difficult time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

Well Hive Fleet Behemoth was cornered and defeated by an IoM fleet


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Nov 26, 2009)

I think it's worth mentioning that a single mycetic spore can produce enough Tyranids to overwhelm an imperial world. Their forces double every two days, with just ONE mycetic spore. The hivefleet will do "our spores will block out the sun" deal. Then they're fighting millions of already grown troops, and ground forces will be reproducing at an exponential rate.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Still quite a lot. Many just have beings that could solo. Like Yuki Nagato or Lucy from Elfen Lied. I wanna see Hive fleet try and evade invisible/intangible arms ripping through their forces. That would be awesome.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Still quite a lot. Many just have beings that could solo. Like Yuki Nagato or Lucy from Elfen Lied. I wanna see Hive fleet try and evade invisible/intangible arms ripping through their forces. That would be awesome.


Full power Lucy melts, and we don't really count Haruhi as an anime/manga since it's you know, a light novel first and foremost. But I guess if we include light novels and visual novels the number increases rather quickly. I don't think the 'nid have anything that could hurt Accelerator for example, and the Flame Haze could spam Fuzetsu across the planet and steal Power of Existence until the cows come home.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 26, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Still quite a lot. Many just have beings that could solo. Like Yuki Nagato or *Lucy from Elfen Lied*. I wanna see Hive fleet try and evade invisible/intangible arms ripping through their forces. That would be awesome.



Not sure if Lucy would even put a lastable dent in a Tyranid fleet?

Verses that could in no order.

Tenchi Muto!
Bastard!!
Berserk (Only with IoE and Godhand)
Akira (Maybe?)
Slayers
JJBA
Birth
Seint Seiya
GetBackers
TTGL
Heroic Age (Maybe?)
Sailor Moon
Digimon


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Well seeing as Haruhi is made into a Manga and Anime as well I don't see how it could be left out. And yes about Lucy, but that doesn't happen instantly. Frankly she alone could deal enormous damage very quickly or even take them all out in one go. Hundreds of high-hypersonic invisible/intangible arms sweeping across their ships without them ever having any kind of defense against it. Lucy could wipe them all out in a matter of seconds or minutes. Not only that but as stated in the series the vectors can be used to sterilize things as well and make them impotent or incapable of reproduction.

Anyway, figure this brings in Vampire Hunter D as well since the Novels have started being adapted into a Manga (and very well done too). The Nobility have some really, really nifty shit goin for them. Anyway, that aside there's Divergence Eve where Misaki Kureha basically ended up becoming a semi-omnipotent being, or even ignoring her the Ghoul were using attacking all across the galaxy using worm-holes that stretch across time as well and were attacking across varying periods in time simultaneously. 

Ronin Warriors could possibly take it. They were pretty strong guys. Might be possible for "The Third" series to win, insure. They do have a weapon that creates an artificial singularity to destroy its target by obliterating it in a black hole. Gurren Lagann for sure takes it. Slayers-verse wins (Xellos finger-beams them). Darkstalkers (yes there's an anime and manga).


----------



## Cypher0120 (Nov 26, 2009)

Nasuverse's Counter-Guardians?

Along with the 27 Dead Apostle Ancestors too maybe?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would say:

The * means going by the series that I have been told.

* 666 Satan
* Ah! My Goddess
Battle Angel Alita
Bastard!!
Big O
*Blame!
Bubblegum Crisis (Maybe)
* Demon City Hunters
Demonbane
Dragon Ball
Digimon
* El-Hazard
Elfen Lied (The manga version from what I have been told)
* Fighting Spirit 
GaoGaiGar
*GetBackers
Gunbuster/Diebuster
Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor
.hack//Sign 
Heroic Age
Hellsing (Seening what end of series Alucard can do)
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Lost Universe 
*Law of Ueki
Neon Genesis Evangelion (They should with the top tiers on their side)
Noein
Outlaw Star
Project A-ko
Pokemon
* Psycho Busters
Ronin Warriors
Sailor Moon
Saint Seiya
*Solty Rei
Space Runaway Ideon
Tenchi Muyo!
Vampire Hunter D (The Novel version from what I have been told since I hear D in the novel has some pretty crazy feats)
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zoids


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 26, 2009)

I think, Hellsing could do the Job, since Alucard could absorb all tyranids thrown at him and become stronger in the process. If he can absorb fast enough, he could finally defeat the nids. Earth would by then be destroyed though.

DBZ could win if they attack the swarm ships before they spawn their troops but could not stop a running invasion from killing everyone else.

Elfenlied and VHD are out of question because they are far too few in numbers to effectively hinder an invasion.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would like to say OP but I doubt they can do it though.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Uh, VHD is not few in number. The tech the Nobility was sporting is enough to keep Doom occupied for the rest of his life. They sealed research data in stars so no one else would get it, they created a generator that can produce a field of absolute darkness that not light can penetrate and it can spread infinitely across the universe. They created another kind of Generator that can produce the same level of power and effect as the Bing Bang and can use it for many purposes, a completed machine can even alter and affect time.

Other things include thousands of creatures that the Nobility had created. Like 3mi wide Sand Mantas (think sting ray, only effing colossal in size and swims in sand). Then there's that Crystal Lifeform they created which had complete psychic control over an entire desert and even controlled the bodies and souls of the people who died there, rearranging the entire topography at will and can deliver psychic attacks of a strong enough level to kill a city full of people in a millisecond. 

Plus there are their various weapons and tools made throughout history like giant robots, FTL ships, and of course the *Destroyer Entity*.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Battle Angel Alita
> 
> *Blame!



Whoa what? How could BAA hold off a entire hive fleet? You do realise the sheer scale of a hive fleet don't you?

Also, there are no planets in Blame!


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Uh, figures in BAA: Last Order have punching-force equal to or greater than a nuke, and guys who can take out entire battleships on their own. Not to mention their nanotech and everything else. Hell Alita by herself could probably solo by corroding and taking over the Tyranid's systems.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 26, 2009)

Relatively low-yield nuke punches are smalltime in 40K space warfare. This is where they fling around megatons like candy with the heavier weapons are in the triple digit gigatons to something like single-digit pentatons(or wich one was it that came after terratons?). Zekka and Alita may be powerful but they're just a handful of individuals.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

> Also, there are no planets in Blame!



Don't blame! have characters that are FTL, and have matter and space manipulation characters? I just go by from what I have been told from other people on this site.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Nov 26, 2009)

This is a tyranid hive fleet. 

They don't attack with thousands. 

They attack with billions. Hundreds, of billions. With a -->*B*<--.

Sure, if it were merely thousands of tyranids, I would have confidence in Lucy or whatever.

But its not merely thousands. '_'

Its...infinite.

An entire, multi-sector (let alone planetary) crushing scale hive fleet will not be solo'd by these people. That is simply asking too much.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 26, 2009)

Nanotech is no use against Tyranid ships. They are bio-based. Also Tyras are pretty much immune against toxins for they are producing all kinds of toxins themselves.

And it does not matter how hard your punch is. If you cannot hit all of them, you can as well sit there and wait for your end.
They are legion, they are everywhere and even the ammount of spacefaring crafts in the fleet is numbering in the tenthousands.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Don't blame! have characters that are FTL, and have matter and space manipulation characters? I just go by from what I have been told from other people on this site.



Uh, I haven't read it myself but it takes place in a structure extending from the sun to the orbit of Saturn. It's filled with all sorts of horrybly nasty gribblies and the structure itself was unharmed down to the molecular level by a gigaton explosion. Also the main character has a gun that can break down spacetime or someshit and results in whatever hit(including the aforementioned stucture)having a seventy kilometer long hole in it. And possibly kilometers wide. And it's not the only one of it's kind.

The Tyranids would likely be lost and summarily eaten by the locals.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

I wounder if Gally with Imaginos body from Battleangel would stand a chance?


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 26, 2009)

Versus the entirety of Blame? Hell no, we're talking about so many things to kill(that are not very far from her level, at the least) that they would likely outmass the moon. I'm pretty sure the protagonist is stronger than her too.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

We haven't even seen all of what Alita can do now. She has an infinite power source and super-nanomachines that traveled through a wormhole to the control station around Jupiter, corroded and took it over and killed those inside. On top of that Alita is hypersonic to high-hypersonic and she can regenerate. Plus I think there's an entire moon or planet or something in BAA that has been completely transformed into just a giant mass of nanomachines so it looks like a rippling waters surface. Put it this way; Borg and Replicators don't have shit on this kinda tech.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I would say:
> 
> The * means going by the series that I have been told.
> 
> ...



3?3 Eyes
Abara
Devilman
Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha
Excel Saga/Puni Puni Poemy
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Magic Knight Rayearth 
Angel Sanctuary
Infinite Ryvius
Getter Robo
Iczer 
The SoulTaker
Demonbane
Toward the Terra
Ayakashi
Twilight of the Dark Master


----------



## Red (Nov 26, 2009)

27 Dead Apostles from the nasuverse.
Blame!
The Culture verse
Hyperion
Biomega
Abara
Knight of Sidonia


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Big O
> *GetBackers
> .hack//Sign
> Hellsing (Seening what end of series Alucard can do)
> ...





Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha
> Yu-Gi-Oh!





Not familiar with the others, but all of these wouldn't win. They're fighting an invasion force in the billions, to perhaps trillions of creatures. They can reproduce at a rate that doubles their numbers every two days. They specifically create swarms of creatures to use a cannon fodder to bleed the enemy of ammunition. 

Sure, there are a few big guys that can fight any Tyranid one on one. But ten thousand on one? A million on one? With more and more arriving every second?

Look at it this way, most Imperial worlds fight a splinter fleet, and even then have a high chance of being over run. There are _hundreds_ of splinter fleets in a single hive fleet. I can't give the exact details of it; Neodrag or Holy Darkness could give more information.



Raigen said:


> We haven't even seen all of what Alita can do now.


Appeal to Ignorance.



> On top of that Alita is hypersonic to high-hypersonic and she can regenerate.


Not if she's being carried off in bite sized pieces in the bellies of rippers.




> Plus I think there's an entire moon or planet or something in BAA that has been completely transformed into just a giant mass of nanomachines so it looks like a rippling waters surface.



Wouldn't that invalidate the series, since it takes place on more than one planet?


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Alita: I already explained.
Big O: Never finished series but they didn't seem to have anything major.
*Getbackers: They got dimension busting guys. Tyranids get raped.
.hack-verse: omnipotent being and universe-busters. Yeah Tyranids get raped here too.
Hellsing: Alucard could pull a win after a long, long time. But he still does it.
NGE: God-Shinji turns them to goop.
Outlaw Star: Not sure what Gene and Melfina did at end of series, so can't say. But unless he has some huge powerup or a Caster that makes a giant singularity, then I'd say they're out.
Pokemon: Time/Space manipulators an such. Self-explanatory. 
VHD: Already went into that. Tyranids shit themselves and run.
YYH: Raizen's stomach growls, Tyranids run the hell away.
Zoids: I never saw anything good on Zoids.
Nanoha: Uh I think she got magic/reality warping.
Yu-Gi-Oh: They got deities and magical beings. Think they take it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm Gonna throw out Metroid and see what you guys think.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

Samus solos just for being that awesome.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 26, 2009)

i think we agree on that, Raigen


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Nov 26, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Alita: I already explained.


Check my edit.


> *Getbackers: They got dimension busting guys. Tyranids get raped.


Quantify "dimension busting" for me. How do you bust a dimension? It makes absolutely no sense. Did they destroy depth once, and turn the entire universe into a flat world? 



> Hellsing: Alucard could pull a win after a long, long time. But he still does it.


No he couldn't. Alucard has roughly 2 million souls. The Tyranids outnumber his souls by orders of magnitude. And why should you suggest he could drink Tyranid blood and use them for familiars? Has he drank the blood and devoured any non-terrestrial creature? Let alone, if it would matter, as they're soulless organic robots all being controlled by the Hivemind. 


> Pokemon: Time/Space manipulators an such. Self-explanatory.


And how often are _they_ used? I get Arceus and his three dragons can defeat the Tyranids, but realistically they wouldn't assert themselves until it's too late.


> VHD: Already went into that. Tyranids shit themselves and run.


Outside of altering time to marginal degrees and perhaps whatever the "Destroyer Entity" is, they can't do anything that would kill the Tyranids. Creating a big bang is mutually assured destruction.


> YYH: Raizen's stomach growls, Tyranids run the hell away.


No, no they don't. Tyranids go into the demon realm, and eat it forever. 


> Nanoha: Uh I think she got magic/reality warping.


In what quantities?


> Yu-Gi-Oh: They got deities and magical beings. Think they take it.


Further clarification is needed.



> NGE: God-Shinji turns them to goop.


Is this from the final episode or something? Did they actually go from fighting in giant mechas to omnipotence?


----------



## Raigen (Nov 26, 2009)

> Check my edit.



The nanomachine planet was referenced only because one of the creatures fighting in the ZOTT came from there and it was basically a colony. All civilization in the solar system stems from Earth and became a government. All they really did was colonize Mars, Jupiter and Saturn with wayward stations on asteroids and that mad-scientists place on Pluto where Mbadi almost died. Also that nano-moon was a result of a nano-machine bomb being dropped on it by said scientist just to screw with people.

Really, you need to go read Last Order. The Tyranids aren't doing jack to Alita. They have guys like Toji who karate chop 100+story buildings in half. Hell just her Imaginos2.0 cells make it a rape in her favor.



> Quantify "dimension busting" for me. How do you bust a dimension? It makes absolutely no sense. Did they destroy depth once, and turn the entire universe into a flat world?



It's as it sounds. Dimension is destroyed. Look up their OBD profiles. I'm not exactly the expert on those guys.



> Outside of altering time to marginal degrees and perhaps whatever the "Destroyer Entity" is, they can't do anything that would kill the Tyranids. Creating a big bang is mutually assured destruction.



You don't seem to understand. They control it. If they so wanted they could freeze the Tyranid fleet in a Time-Free space and basically freeze them in suspended time for eternity. And the Destroyer is a universal threat. Oh yes and Vlad Balazas, one of the Nobility, killed part of the Destroyer which previously took an FTL shot from the Big Bang Generator and diffused it. That was of course after being bombarded with various laser weapons and such and being reduced to nothing in a molten pit of slag before regenerating its entire body in seconds and blasting everything around it.

Go read Vampire Hunter D. Seriously. They mastered spacial manipulation early on. Another thing they can do is trap the Tyranids in a sealed dimensional space. Aside from insane super-tech and absurd levels of psychic ability, other instances involving Nobility had things like mountains being destroyed because two Nobles were having a fight. And then there's the Sacred Ancestor who's pretty much a deity in this series.



> No, no they don't. Tyranids go into the demon realm, and eat it forever.


Raizen's stomach growl causes an entire level of the Demon World to quake. One level = dimension. You don't seem to get how powerful these guys are. Tyranid numbers won't mean jack in the face of the A and S-class level demons. One A-class arguably has the power to vape the surface of the planet.



> Is this from the final episode or something? Did they actually go from fighting in giant mechas to omnipotence?



Basically. Shinji went absolute psycho-shit in Eva01 and some other junk happened and he turned everything on Earth into one consciousness, or aka giant ooze puddle. It was just odd. I think RahXephon did things better.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 26, 2009)

IDK too much on Getbackers but from what I have been told from other people, they have characters that can create and destroy universes. They should beat them just fine.



> And how often are they used? I get Arceus and his three dragons can defeat the Tyranids, but realistically they wouldn't assert themselves until it's too late.



They still have the life wipers like Mewtwo, Weather Trio, and a few others on their side. 



> Is this from the final episode or something? Did they actually go from fighting in giant mechas to omnipotence?



From End of Eva, Unit 01 was able to make a blast that can be seen from space which case 3rd Impact. Adam, Lilith, and a few others might do it.



> Abara
> Devilman
> Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha
> Excel Saga/Puni Puni Poemy
> ...



I forgot about Demonbane, but know nothing about the others. Zoids has Deathsaurer who was able to wipe out a country, and is a life wiper. I don't see how they would lose?


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Well the problem here is whether said verses can kill more tyranids then theyre reproduction rate. Since lots of verses are tehnically restricted to one planet the tyranids score an autowin since if an entire hivefleet attacks a planet.... 

Big O verse scores an auto win/loss since it doesen't actualy exist  

Also  at alucard being able to absorb hundreds of billions of exponentially multiplying tyranids...

That being said the only interesting fight here is versus blame verse since we have almost an entire solar system sized building capable of transforming every piece of its mass into combatants and single characters that wield weapons equivalent to that of hiveships (having incredibly low range by comparison but godly damage output respectively)


----------



## Arishem (Nov 28, 2009)

There are so many ships in a hivefleet that the hivemind could literally use them as massive kinetic impacters. Having thousands or even millions of multi-kilometer vessels smash into your world will pose a problem for a lot of verses.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 28, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I'm Gonna throw out Metroid and see what you guys think.



Samus has experience with stuff like this but I don't think she has the firepower. Maybe the entire Metroid universe could manage a win, I dunno.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 28, 2009)

What about Code Geass-verse?


----------



## Red (Nov 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Code Geass-verse?


Not even a little.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 28, 2009)

There is a Starcraft Manga.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Unfortunately it was discussed in the spacebattles forum whether or not starcraft verse could win against a tyranid invasion. The only fleets able to even put up a fight seemed to be the protoss fleets. The zergs, terrans and protoss (ground units) got horribly raped.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy: Unlimited. You don't get a more overpowered FF-verse than this...except maybe 8-bit.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Final Fantasy: Unlimited. You don't get a more overpowered FF-verse than this...except maybe 8-bit.



I think 8-bit is out of the tyranids leagues. Spells that can bust universes, reality warping....

Edit: Didn't read the latest chapters who knows how broken they're abilities have gotten.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 28, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> I think 8-bit is out of the tyranids leagues. Spells that can bust universes, reality warping....
> 
> Edit: Didn't read the latest chapters who knows how broken they're abilities have gotten.



They actually got smacked with a massive downgrade. Sarda went omnipotent and stripped the Light Warriors of their class upgrades. Remember how Thief said he stole his class upgrade from the future? Well...in the present, past-Thief has stolen present-Thief's ninja-skills.

On the other hand, Sarda went omnipotent.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> They actually got smacked with a massive downgrade. Sarda went omnipotent and stripped the Light Warriors of their class upgrades. Remember how Thief said he stole his class upgrade from the future? Well...in the present, past-Thief has stolen present-Thief's ninja-skills.
> 
> On the other hand, Sarda went omnipotent.



Gotta start reading that comic again it's made of high quality win 

Well if Sarda went omnipotent gg tyranids


----------



## Raigen (Nov 28, 2009)

Sarda was already kinda omnipotent to begin with, then absorbed the Orbs and got more omnopotent, then got blasted by all of BM's Evil and absorbed that too and was made more powerful. Then Fighter said something stupid and Sarda was unable to control it all and exploded, but then became the body for Chaos who now has all of the power Sarda had including all of BM's evil energy.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 28, 2009)

Must've been one of those epic OH SHI- moments i suppose.

8-bit Theater tends to do that.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 29, 2009)

Why are people suggesting verses like Hellsing or anything like that stand a chance? Planet sized hive ships impacting and eating planets aren't going to be stopped by people like this...


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 29, 2009)

There probably are single planet verses that can take out a hive fleet but the point was they'd have to be incredibly broken to do so. 

Other then that the only way to measure just how effective a verse would be is to have at least a single/multi solar system playground to do battle.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

The last episode of Big O was pretty ambiguous, but Big Venus can apparently reset reality.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> The last episode of Big O was pretty ambiguous, but Big Venus can apparently reset reality.



Unfortunately it only showed limited city maybe island size reality manipulation. 

Considering she is just an advanced form of the Big series i can't imagine here being able to warp on a higher scale than planetary. But i agree the last episode was rather ambiguous in this regard.

I'm basing this on the fact that although she seemed capable of anything the area she warped was only extended vertically to the above lighting system. 

Then again the other theory may be that everything is nothing but an advanced life simulator so if an actual human being were to enter the Big O verse they could walk through people/walls/etc while the inhabitants wouldn't be able to see the visitor unless Big Venus wished it so.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 29, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> And how often are _they_ used? I get Arceus and his three dragons can defeat the Tyranids, but realistically they wouldn't assert themselves until it's too late.



The Lake trio actually protect humanity and they can summon Palkia and Dialga, and with their powers combined actually stalemate them at full power individually so... Other than that they pop up when something pisses them off and proceed to usually make things worse before making it better. Then there is that special summon crap Cyrus did (which actually required the Lake trio) which went pretty much the same behavior wise till the Lake trio dealt with the situation. I see a pattern here... 

You also have stuff like Deoxys and the Unown having their own dimensions and the Unown reality warp when they pool their powers, though nothing on the scale of the threat presented here.



Hellspawn28 said:


> They still have the life wipers like Mewtwo, Weather Trio, and a few others on their side.


I don't really think anything but the 7 cosmic Pokes at full power is going to cut it here... Baring them nothing in the verse had power that effected more than a single planet. Ghost Pokemon could be and odd problem though.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if they could catch Tyranids in pokeballs....


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

JJBA obviously could hold off a Hive Fleet, time manipulators, reality warpers, dimension erasers, causality manipulation,ect...

Dragon Ball it depends, if the Senshi are smart they'll wipe out everything in the atmosphere until the Hive Fleet buggers off since they won't be able to even recover any genetic material from Ki attacks that basically vaporizes their units completely.

Hokuto no Ken/Souten no Ken, limited to a single world, despite a number of superhuman martial arts and techniques like Mouso Tensei, they would go down to attrition.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I wonder if they could catch Tyranids in pokeballs....



Well they can catch sentient blobs of gas and other equally weird Ghost types... Then again, the verse tends to not make sense at times. Would they have enough Pokeballs anyways?


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well they can catch sentient blobs of gas and other equally weird Ghost types... Then again, the verse tends to not make sense at times. Would they have enough Pokeballs anyways?



You do realize tyranids can spawn indefinetly.... Also were talking hundred of billions here...


----------



## Sylar (Nov 29, 2009)

Way too much underestimating of the nids here.

I mean seriously do you guys actually think Lucy or Alucard can solo an entire Tyranid invasion?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 29, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> You do realize tyranids can spawn indefinetly.... Also were talking hundred of billions here...



That was kinda my point. I don't think they'd have enough to pull it off even if it could work.


----------



## Pinguinus (Nov 29, 2009)

Even if they could catch all the tyranids in pokeballs they could ram a couple of ships in the planet for the lulz (as rice ball underlined)


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 29, 2009)

The Macross fleets could do it by singing at the 'nids.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Didn't it take 4.8 million Zentradi warships to replicate in hours what a single Star Destroyer does in under a half hour to a planet's surface like the Earth's?

I doubt it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Zentradi blaaargh.

FIRE BOMBER!


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

I just thought it would be funny to see things like "Hive Tyrant, I choose you!"


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder how Negima would fare against a fully fed and populated Genestealer incursion before a Hive Fleet shows up on their doorsteps.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> I wonder how Negima would fare against a fully fed and populated Genestealer incursion before a Hive Fleet shows up on their doorsteps.



Well telepathy is common and might be able to root out Genestealers.

But as soon as the Hive Fleet arrived they would die.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 29, 2009)

I hear Ah! My Goddess might do it since the manga version of the series is much more stronger then the OVA's version from what I have been told.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

Well all they really need is a person to wish the Tyranids away and have a Goddess grant it. That'd be easiest.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Well telepathy is common and might be able to root out Genestealers.
> 
> But as soon as the Hive Fleet arrived they would die.



Tyranids fuck with psyhic abilities and powers, hence when a splinter or main fleet from a Hive Fleet comes, they cast a Shadow in the Warp which blocks off Astropathatic communications, screws with the Warp/Immaterium in the local star system, ect...


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

Dun think Tyranids will do too much screwing with BAA when Mbadi is hacking their systems with or w/o help from Super Nova. Though still Alita could pretty much ruin them completely just by setting foot on their Hive ship. And numbers won't matter. There's 180million cyborg martial-artists in the BAA-verse alone. Many are fodder but all still stronger than peak-humans.

Also, the spores are nothing for BAA to worry about. The Venusians have worse up their sleeve. Hell one of their creatures started out as a microscopic organism and within minutes after the fight started it had replicated and grown to titanic proportions. Venusians are all about bio-engineering, Juvians are about robotics, and both are insanely powerful in their respective sciences. Tunguska, for example, its damn laser was powerful enough to punch through multiple layers of shields, each one capable of taking nuke+ level force, and did so as if they weren't there.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a massive enough facepalm.

Do you even know what the Tyranids are capable of?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 29, 2009)

hacking

tyranid

systems


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

You should really read BAA: Last Order. What they do is sheer insanity. And like I said before, Alita could just take control and ruin the entire Hive Ship from just being on it. Aside from that there's always the bio-nano weapons of the Venusians which can interact with organic or inorganic matter and rearange/change/destroy/whatever it. One bullet turned an android in a plant.

Trust me, if one guy with nanotech can turn a moon into a liquid mass of living nanomachnes, then the Tyranids are out of their league. Numbers won't count for anything. Consider also that it's ignoring every army in the BAA-verse too.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> You should really read BAA: Last Order. What they do is sheer insanity. And like I said before, Alita could just take control and ruin the entire Hive Ship from just being on it. Aside from that there's always the bio-nano weapons of the Venusians which can interact with organic or inorganic matter and rearange/change/destroy/whatever it. One bullet turned an android in a plant.
> 
> Trust me, if one guy with nanotech can turn a moon into a liquid mass of living nanomachnes, then the Tyranids are out of their league. Numbers won't count for anything. Consider also that it's ignoring every army in the BAA-verse too.



Uh, great, Alita can destroy one hive ship. Considering that a single Splinter Fleet includes hundreds to thousands of hive ships, that's not going to do much. Also, how the fuck would you control a hive ship in the first place? It's an entirely biological organism with acid for blood and an immune system that consists of hormagaunts and termagaunts.

Secondly, peak humans would get OBLITERATED by the Tyranids. Space Marines _run the fuck away_ when a Tyranid fleet lands in the open, because they know they'll get swarmed.

Third, Tyranids can evolve on the fly. Once a bio-weapon hits, the rest of the fleet evolves to become immune to it. This is why virus bombs don't get used until the entire fleet is planetside - if you leave any Tyranids in space, they develop an immunity to the virus bombs and then you're fucked when they hit the next planet.

Fourth, you don't quite understand just how many numbers a Tyranid invasion fleet consists of. A legitimate Tyranid strategy is to throw ripper swarms, hormagaunts, and termagaunts at defensive positions until the defenders _run out of ammo_. We're talking millions upon millions of cannon fodder troops for a single target. This does not include things like the ten or so different types of Warlord-sized biotitans that can drop out of nowhere, Zoanthropes with psychic attacks, Genestealer Patriarchs, etc.

Fifth, the defenders have to deal with a changing ecosystem. What was once livable and breathable atmosphere gets turned into a soupy organic miasma within the first few days of a Tyranid invasion, as the spores start multiplying. All lower-level organic life starts mutating and experiences massive growth spurts.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure if you understand dude, but these guys in BAA make peak-humans look like infants. Frankly, again. Alita could do this with nanocorrosion. Like she said to Mbadi; "You gave up your lives to my will the instant you set food on the ground beneath my feet!" Basically, just touching something is enough for her to gain control and simply being within her immediate vicinity as well. Given she did this to the Juvian station via hyperspace link also shows how far-reaching this ability can be.

Btw, they won't be stopping her Imaginos 2.0 cells. Then first of course there is the Berserker cells that Zazzie used in the ZOTT to wreak havoc first which took over and transformed and mutated the outer-layer of Tunguska which absorbs and rearanges all organic/inorganic matter, then hit it with the anti-virus which kills the Berserker cells in order to destroy it. The main body of Tunguska is immune to both, and still Alita's Imag2.0 cells easily corroded and took it over to reconstruct her body. With the Fata Morgana she stomped down Mbadi and S-Nova's attempts at brain-hacking her effortlessly and utilizes the full processing and information abilities of Mechizaldek, which originally (as was explained earlier in the series) was created as a future-prediction system and grew as the core of Ketheres. Alita has a hyperspace link directly to the system, which is only made moreso exceptional given that thousands of human brains are used as part of the system.

Btw, I wanna see a Tyranid or Space Marine do this with just punching.


Taraba pwns.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Hive Fleets have been known to waste millions if not billions of Tyranid units to adapt to planetary systems, such as harsh nuclear fallout, lack of oxygen, arctic conditions, death worlds like Catachan, ect...

You don't know anything about 40k, Raigen.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

You don't know anything about BAA. 
Seriously, Venusians own them. From just Zekka's original genetic material they made an assortment of every day items from Zekka-brand blankets to Zekka Beer. The Venusians are out of their fricken minds. Their entire bodies are really just genetically engineered vehicles and their 'fighters' in the ZOTT can grow from a single microbe, one of which can 'grow' weapons and things like missiles from its body for a limitless number of projectiles.

If it takes the Tyranids two days to double their numbers then the Venusians can do worse if they really wanted to. Everything in the ZOTT so far for the Juvians and Venusians has been little more than them showing off new products that're ready for mass production if they so desired. And remember, I said there were 180million Martial Artists. That's just from Space Karate schools (of which there are over 100). That's not including the entire military forces of the Juvians, Venusians, other factions, the Mars Government, Kethere's, and various other groups located throughout the solar-system.

Far as it goes, Space Marines and Tyranids are weak-sauce compared to the guys who fight here. Sechs would freakin obliterate the shit out of them. Super-sonic, hypersonic and high-hypersonic figures. Then ridiculous super-geniuses like Nova-X and Super Nova. If I know Desty, he'll conceive a way to have the entire Hive Fleet evolve themselves into Flan so he can eat them. :ho


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol at Starcraft being able to hold off a Tyranid invasion.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol at Raigen still arguing for BAA.


----------



## Raigen (Nov 29, 2009)

Desty has flan. He's invincible.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> Lol at Raigen still arguing for BAA.



dude the sword of democless ownd them an insanelly unblockable attack that can also serve as defense and make the abbandon (reigen will know what im talking  about) look like trash and it owned (the abbandon) and army from one shot from adistace of several kilometer the S.O.D. can do it through outer space


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> Tyranids fuck with psyhic abilities and powers, hence when a splinter or main fleet from a Hive Fleet comes, they cast a Shadow in the Warp which blocks off Astropathatic communications, screws with the Warp/Immaterium in the local star system, ect...



Genestealers broadcast a warp signal to summon Tyranid fleets. If anything that would make them easier to identify.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

But Astropaths and Navigators or other Psykers can't usually identify it. It's more biochemical or bioelectric then anything else. And you have to remember splinter hive fleets tend to develop differently in terms of racial evolution and genetic structure, they're constantly adapting and evolving.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

Well of course, the Hive Fleets are way out of their scale Genestealer cults can be rooted out by Inquisitors with some patience.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah but it usually requires quite a bit of preparation, usually Deathwatch squads of hunter-killer teams and a crapload of logistical manpower from the Administratium working with the Inquisition before that happens, and that's only after they identify clues of Genestealer cultist activity and actions.

Does Negima even have aliens?

Also where are you in 40k anyways, EM? Eisenhorn Omnibus?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultramarines Omnibus.

But really Negima has commonly available abilities such as mind reading, precog, etc. that could find them pretty easily if they set up shop in Mundus Magicus. If they started on earth it would be a bit more difficult though.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Ultramarines Omnibus.
> 
> But really Negima has commonly available abilities such as mind reading, precog, etc. that could find them pretty easily if they set up shop in Mundus Magicus. If they started on earth it would be a bit more difficult though.



I see you've gone into the realm of roboute guilliman, not as ass-kissing as Sanguinus, not as awesome as Leman Russ but highly badass by writing the Codex Astartes


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

What makes Russ so much better?


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2009)

He isn't a Smurf for one.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 30, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> What makes Russ so much better?



Three words:

DRUNK SPACE VIKING


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol @ Raigen.

How, exactly, does Alita controlling a technological space station help against an entirely organic entity that has acid for blood?

Second, 180 million? That's it? The IoM uses NOVA CANNONS to fight Tyranid fleets. Nova cannons are essentially spinal railguns that shoot a warhead that goes 99% lightspeed and explodes large enough to kill anything within a _moon-sized area_. This doesn't even kill off Splinter Fleets, much less an entire Hive Fleet. 180 million superhumans still has to deal with billions and billions of shit like Ripper Swarms and Gaunts. Sure, they're weak individually, but how long can these martial artists hold out before running low on energy? How long before they run out of ammo? The Tyranids don't care about losses because their entire strategy is to win via attrition. They kill IoM titans by throwing so many Gaunts at it that the titan's joints are clogged and they pull it down via _weight of numbers_. Considering a titan weighs in the hundreds to thousands of tons, and a single Gaunt weighs 200 lbs. at most, we're talking _thousands of Gaunts thrown at a single titan as cannon fodder_.

Tyranids base EVERYTHING off of attrition. Titan? Throw cannon fodder at it. Enemy guns? Run them out of ammo by throwing cannon fodder at it. Enemy has walls too high and thick to get past? Throw cannon fodder at it _until the dead Tyranids form a ramp!_ Even in space, the Tyranid strategy against enemy lance cannons (which can do Exterminatus shots) was to surround hive ships and norn queens with so many other escorts that the escorts would block the lance beams. Also, their ships? They fight enemy ships via _melee_. IoM cruisers and destroyers (which are kilometers long and incredibly bulky due to the sheer amount of armor they pack) were getting killed by Tyranid ship tentacles. Space stations wouldn't do SHIT against a hive fleet.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 30, 2009)

Raigen i am sending you a hospital bill for skull fractures from too much head-desking

seriously claims like mbadi being able to hack organic lifeforms and your glorifying of induvidials like zekka are some of the worst drivel i've ever seen

Yes, nuke punches are powerful but it won't do shit to sixteen umptillion spacecraft that each have weapons at least twelwe times more powerful, Venusians are not more impressive than Tyranids in bioengineering and turning Mercury into...well, mercury was due to the nanomachines making more of themselves from the rock under a unknown length of time, it's not much of a feat against living organisms as bizzare as the 'nids

now that's a run-on sentence if i ever saw one


----------



## Raigen (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know what delusion you're having but it would be better if you stopped smoking now. Nanomachines affect *Organic* and Inorganic matter. That has been most blatantly shown in just the 1st series with the Berserker Body. Being organic doesn't mean shit here, and if they are controlled by a form of computer system then Mbadi can hack it. He brain hacked people just being in his vicinity and also he's been on the receiving end of a psychic attack and easily put it down.

Until you're capable of grasping the level of ability the people in the GUNNM-verse possess you shouldn't continue. Go to mangafox and start reading. It's your only hope.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Lol @ Raigen.
> 
> How, exactly, does Alita controlling a technological space station help against an entirely organic entity that has acid for blood?
> 
> ...


dude the berserk cell gonna it them alive and the it just gonna be destroy with and array of corrosive material  like sassy did


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 30, 2009)

Nanomachines would hardly affect a swarm. Tyranids are massproduced and subject to continous mutation and genetical improvement to adapt to the enemy. If the blood of those creatures will not be corrosive enough to swat such an attack, some creatures could die, but the next generation could allready be immune. Another problem is the extreme variation of the species. Their metabolisms vary greatly between a gaunt and a hive tyrant. Not to mention a dominatrix or queen.



> dude the berserk cell gonna it them alive and the it just gonna be destroy with and array of corrosive material like sassy did


Come again?


----------



## Raigen (Nov 30, 2009)

Berserker Cells are what made up the Berserker body in BAA. Without a limiter they are out of control, absorbing and assimilating all forms of matter and mutating and changing wildly. Without a consciousness it's basically just a monster mass whose only instinct is to consume everything. Berserker Cells caused immense havoc and damage during the war....200yrs ago. LADDER and other figures, groups and such are already easily capable of dealing with Berserker Cells by hitting them with a catalyst that causes them to basically self-destruct.

The idea of using Berserker Cells would be to infect the Hive ships. Aside from the nanomachine catalyst to stop the Berserker Cells, there was no other way to stop them and they could continue to absorb and assimilate everything they come into contact with. One ship would be completely taken over and transformed within minutes and then it would go after another and another and another, assuming all the ships weren't all hit with Berserker Cells simultaneously. And once they did their thing and turned every Hive Ship and Tyranid into Berserker bodies, a simple shoe with the nano-catalyst causes all of them to self-destruct and break down into harmless lumps of matter.

Zazzie used Berserker Cells against the Juvian's robotic creation because it's armor was too tough to penetrate, and Alita was 'dead' at the time with Elf and Zwolf not much help and Sechs was already very, very busy having taken out two of its previous outer layers. Zazzie infected it with B-Cells and once that was finished assimilating (which only took seconds) she hit it with the catalyst and destroyed it. However Tunguska's core was immune to nano-assault so the Berserker Cells couldn't affect it, and that's when the Juvians activated it's 4th (final stage) of Tunguska, the one drawing power from a hyperspace link to a generator in Jupiter's Orbit which gave it unlimited energy and its cannon punched through all 6+ layers of shielding effortlessly.

However, Alita's Imaginos 2.0 Cells completely ignored Tunguska's defense against nano-assault, took it over and used Tunguska to completely regenerate herself, body and clothes and all else.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Raigen said:


> There is a Starcraft Manga.



And a Warcraft one too. I'm not sure if it's canon to the games or not.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> And a Warcraft one too. I'm not sure if it's canon to the games or not.



The Warcraft manga and comic series are both canon to the games, as are the novelizations. I've even checked through and everything matches up with the in-game story and events. So WoW is basically an all-encompassing genre now. In fact figures from the Manga appear in the novels and the games, like the blue dragon Mage Kalec. He appeared first in the Sunwell Trilogy Manga, then in the "Night of the Dragon" novel and at last appeared in WoW with the WotLK expansion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The Warcraft manga and comic series are both canon to the games, as are the novelizations. I've even checked through and everything matches up with the in-game story and events. So WoW is basically an all-encompassing genre now. In fact figures from the Manga appear in the novels and the games, like the blue dragon Mage Kalec. He appeared first in the Sunwell Trilogy Manga, then in the "Night of the Dragon" novel and at last appeared in WoW with the WotLK expansion.



Like Harley Quinn appeared first in Batman The Animated Series before she appeared in canon DC Comics? Doesn't make B:TAS canon.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Unlike the batman toons and comics, the Warcraft manga and novels are actually a part of the WoW history and storyline. You should really try reading them for once. They're *All Canon.* If you had read them, you'd know this.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Unlike the batman toons and comics, *the Warcraft manga and novels are actually a part of the WoW history and storyline.* You should really try reading them for once. They're *All Canon.* If you had read them, you'd know this.


What Endless Mike said still stands. Sharing a character doesn't automatically make it canon no matter what. It isn't the same exact story just because you have a certain character. Has Blizzard actually made a statement about this stuff?


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Unlike Bungie or Microsoft, Blizzard usually never does unless it happens to be Starcraft, and even then it's limited to the novels.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

You can go read the site. It's all there. Everything concerning the Manga and Novels is *IN the game itself*. Everything concerning the Sunwell in WoW from Burning Crusade is from the Manga. It's all done and produced by Blizzard and all canon. This really does not need explaining. Everything from the novels, comics and manga is proven in the game. For one, the fact there are ANY blue dragons at all is thanks to Krasus in the War of the Ancients trilogy. And the Sunwell Trilogy directly relates and is part of the Night of the Dragon novel.

I'm not sure how much I can dumb this down. If anyone can recall one of the early quests in the game is investigating what happened to king Varian. He was attacked by Defias and believed dead. This was a staged result by Onyxia and was fully explained in the comics and added directly into the Game with Varian's re-emergence when WotLK was released. The comics/manga and Novels are all directly related and are a part of the WoW Lore.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> 'Nids are not dumb rock, grey gooing them would not be as effective as grey gooing mercury. They are also not controlled by a computer system which you would know had you any knowledge of the side you're debating against whatsoever.


do they have the same anti-nano assult polymer 'cause if not then they are fuck i'll give them like 25 hours before all the ships all complety consume 

.



> No, he brain-chip hacked people being in his vicinity. That psychic attack resisting feat would come in handy, but then again he is only one person


but we don't know the extends of his powers


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

The guy doing the mind-fucking was simultaneously mind-controlling dozens of people at once and creating mass illusions and hallucinations in the minds of everyone watching the ZOTT, meaning thousands of people. Everyone was affected from normal humans to machines and people with bio-chips. Only Mbadi had the mental capacity to resist and defend against the mental assault and did so easily.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The guy doing the mind-fucking was simultaneously mind-controlling dozens of people at once and creating mass illusions and hallucinations in the minds of everyone watching the ZOTT, meaning thousands of people. Everyone was affected from normal humans to machines and people with bio-chips. Only Mbadi had the mental capacity to resist and defend against the mental assault and did so easily.



Still, he is only one person who, aside from his intelligence, can't do fuck all to the 'nids.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Still, he is only one person who, aside from his intelligence, can't do fuck all to the 'nids.


he is not even human he is trans human the stuff human suppose to evolve to much like dinosaurs evolved in birds his level of htinking and capabilities are suppose to be beyond human and he could probably hack thousand of those ships at the same time that plus berserker cell should do the job


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQRfBAzSzo&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



I replaced your nigh-incomprehensible and idiotic post with a youtube video of Another One Bites the Dust

I think it's for the better


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I replaced your nigh-incomprehensible and idiotic post with a youtube video of Another One Bites the Dust
> 
> I think it's for the better





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he is not even human, he is trans human the stuff humans suppose to evolve to, much like dinosaurs evolved in birds. his level of thinking and capabilities are suppose to be beyond human and he could probably hack thousand of those ships at the same time. that plus berserker cell should do the job



feel better, because your post wast just idiotic no even irrelevant ,because that will be an insult to things which are meaningless, just idiotic


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 1, 2009)

No but seriously, you don't know shit about the nids so stop with your outlandish claims

For instance, the Tyranids are entirely organic in nature(this has only been stated 5 or so times in this thread, pay attention) so trinidad cannot hack them. Simple as that.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he could probably hack thousand of those ships at the same time



Hacking organic ships


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The guy doing the mind-fucking was simultaneously mind-controlling dozens of people at once and creating mass illusions and hallucinations in the minds of everyone watching the ZOTT, meaning thousands of people. *Everyone was affected from normal humans to machines and people with bio-chips*. Only Mbadi had the mental capacity to resist and defend against the mental assault and did so easily.





Quelsatron said:


> No but seriously, you don't know shit about the nids so stop with your outlandish claims
> 
> For instance, the Tyranids are entirely organic in nature(this has only been stated 5 or so times in this thread, pay attention) so trinidad cannot hack them. Simple as that.



able to hack organic beings as well. happy, it really doesn't matter. it could just be attributed to he fact you don't know about B.A.A.L. and i know i have read about them in the internet that's how i decide who wins and who don't 

AND THE BIG QUESTION OF THE MILLION BUCKS DOES THE TYRANID HAVE ANTI NANO MACHINE POLYMERS?


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 1, 2009)

Mindcontrolling Tyranids is not so easy. They allready are, in fact, mindcontrolled by the Hive Mind. To controll them, one would need to understand the workings of their brains/cortexs (not all of them are able to think if not under direct control) and send a stronger signal than the Hive. After several hundred years of continous fighting and lots of biological research, scientists of the Imperium are still not knowing anything about their mechanisms. It is reported, that Scriptor Tigurius would have looked into the Hive Mind to predict what a fleet's next move would be. This would make him the second strongest psyker in humankind (first is the Emperor himself). 
Anyone trying to controll tyranids would need to be several times stronger and more experienced. It would need years of study - and the continous risk of becomming insane by being mindraped right back - to even understand the Hive Mind. 
It is not even decided, if there is a singular being behind it.


And who says, nids would have to resort to a technological solution taken in B.A.A.L. ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> able to hack organic beings as well. happy, it really doesn't matter. it could just be attributed to he fact you don't know about B.A.A.L. and i know i have read about them in the internet that's how i decide who wins and who don't
> 
> AND THE BIG QUESTION OF THE MILLION BUCKS DOES THE TYRANID HAVE ANTI NANO MACHINE POLYMERS?



Trying to mind control 'nids isn't exactly the wisest thing to do, doing so will get massivly mindraped by the Hivemind


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> able to hack organic beings as well. happy, it really doesn't matter. it could just be attributed to he fact you don't know about B.A.A.L. and i know i have read about them in the internet that's how i decide who wins and who don't



What the fuck does Whophon have to do with Mbadi being able to hack organic beings?


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> able to hack organic beings as well. happy, it really doesn't matter. it could just be attributed to he fact you don't know about B.A.A.L. and i know i have read about them in the internet that's how i decide who wins and who don't
> 
> AND THE BIG QUESTION OF THE MILLION BUCKS DOES THE TYRANID HAVE ANTI NANO MACHINE POLYMERS?



Reading comprehension much? By the way, I have read Gunnm about six-seven times or so, more if you count just reading specific parts.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, Galactus doesn't have anti nanomachine polymers, I guess BAAverse can hack him


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

Why do i have the feeling some people can not begin to comprehend the power of the hivemind.

Also just a little hint:
1) first ship falls to nanomachines 0.01% of the fleet is affected
 -the nids take notice.

2) nanomachines continue to spread 1% of the fleet affected
 -nids understand the nature of the threat

3) 5% of the fleet is consumed by nanomachines
 -nids struggle to adapt and outevolve the nanomachines



4) 20% of the fleet is destroyed
 -nids manage to find away to counteract/incorporate and improve the nanomachines

gg you just created an unstoppable tyranid fleet
(just my take on what would probably happen)


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Not likely. Even when the Berserker cells assimilated a human brain which gave it some consciousness and even allowed him control, that wasn't a lasting effect. They go out of control to consume everything, it's why they're called Berserker cells. Not only this but they work extremely fast. Not only that but, like I said, if LADDER or other governments really wanted to, they could attack all Tyranid ships (or as many as they could match up to) at once with B-Cell projectiles and infect multiple thousands if not millions of ships simultaneously. It's not something overcome. You either destroy the B-cells via the nano-catalyst or obliterate them with a weapon.

Given that just those of the Berserker body could produce plasma, with a conscious mind they become a high-level threat. It can generate plasma creatures as weapons and alter its body and form at will. But as I've said, all these groups and militaries, etc, in BAA already have the vaccine, aka nano-catalyst, to destroy the Berserker cells. They were a big threat in their wars over two-centuries ago. They have long overcome this threat. I'm just saying it's a huge threat against the Tyranids because it's something they have no immediate counter for and it continues to consume them until stopped.

Also as I have said, even the Berserker cells don't measure up to the Imaginos cells and especially not Alita's 2.0 ones.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Tyranids eat their own dead and recycle the genetic matter until they create a new genetic sequenced strain that is immune to the wank your creating.

Boom, tough acting Tyranid-tenactin.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not wank and you're missing the point. The Berserker cells don't kill, the consume and absorb all matter. It just adds to the living mass of nanomachines. If left alone they would consume and assimilate everything. It'd be no different than what happened to Mercury.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

It is wank when you have absolutely no idea what the fuck your talking about. Especially seeing as how you don't know ANYTHING about 40k and particularly in this specific case the fucking Tyranids.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

By the way, is this a generic Hive Fleet we're talking about, or a specific one like Behemoth? IIRC some of the Hive Fleets are larger than the others


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Just an average size Hive Fleet


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Just an average size Hive Fleet



A splinter fleet or not? It's really important since a pair of hive ships can amass enough biomass to form a full-size fleet. If it's just that then there's a lot of verses that can beat the 'nids but if it's a full fleet it narrows it down.

Concerning this "organic hacking" strategy from BAA, It would work on a small scale, like say mind controlling a zoanthrope and having it blow up all the tyranids around it with a single psychic blast, but it'll only work once. Once the Hivemind realizes someone doing that they'll mind fuck the characters with the organic hacking powers with relative ease.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

No, a full Hive Fleet.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh my. Aside from most of the mentioned ones I'm gonna say GaoGaiGar, and even then it'll end with half the GaoGaiGarverse nom'd


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2009)

A full hive fleet is the equivalent to saying bye bye to multiple Segmantiniums in the Imperium of Man at absolute minute in the very best K to D ratio.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 2, 2009)

Zoidberg said:


> A splinter fleet or not? It's really important since a pair of hive ships can amass enough biomass to form a full-size fleet. If it's just that then there's a lot of verses that can beat the 'nids but if it's a full fleet it narrows it down.
> 
> Concerning this "organic hacking" strategy from BAA, It would work on a small scale, like say mind controlling a zoanthrope and having it blow up all the tyranids around it with a single psychic blast, but it'll only work once. Once the Hivemind realizes someone doing that they'll mind fuck the characters with the organic hacking powers with relative ease.



The organic hacking strategy is invalid because it has never been shown to work on organics and given how it works most likely doesn't


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 2, 2009)

Regardless of whether it contaminates the organics or not the Nids still take orders from the Hive Mind via psychic control. It's not exactly easy to block a Nid's contact with the Hive Mind without resorting to Pariahs.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 2, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Regardless of whether it contaminates the organics or not the Nids still take orders from the Hive Mind via psychic control. It's not exactly easy to block a Nid's contact with the Hive Mind without resorting to Pariahs.



The organic hacking has nothing to do with the nanomachines, it's a character who has three electronic brains in addition to his regular brain, this makes him able to hack electronics which makes him absurdly broken since 99% of the characters are cyborgs or have electronic brains.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 2, 2009)

To keep this away from B.A.A. : I say "Drifters" could do it. Simply because the glasses-guy warps them into his corridor and Next!s them to another universe. I know this is a harsh exploit of unexplained workings but technically it could work. Assuming the dimensions of the corridor to be rather metaphorical since it seems to exist outside reality.


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't watched Drifters but how big can the corridor be? 

A hive fleet is gigantic to say the least. You either get rid of most of them or they'll refill they're numbers in a very short time.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Tyranids eat their own dead and recycle the genetic matter until they create a new genetic sequenced strain that is immune to the wank your creating.
> 
> Boom, tough acting Tyranid-tenactin.


the berserk cells don't let corpses behind in fact it doesn't let anything because it'll use everything to make a bigger mass of cyborgish (because it will be part organic due to the fact is using the tyranids and their ships to get bigger) way to stop it: the corrosive catalyst bullets, the anti-nano machine polymer, a restrain seal like the soldiers use (but is kind of noneffective), and this is what the guys in battle angel alita last order will call old and even inoffensive. the imaginanos is worse and, the imaginanos 2.0 can't be stopped with all of above 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
raigen haven't you considered the possibility that theey may use the 
abaddon in mass scale or that they use the sword of Damocles or even that the Venusian develop a virus that could affect the queen i mean the guys made clothes and everything out of zekka genome


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> I haven't watched Drifters but how big can the corridor be?
> 
> A hive fleet is gigantic to say the least. You either get rid of most of them or they'll refill they're numbers in a very short time.


concur with the notion what are they capable of?


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 2, 2009)

Have they even used the Sword of Damocles?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Have they even used the Sword of Damocles?



no but they have state is way more powerful than the abaddon and the abbadon basically own the barjack (an army) in one shot


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 2, 2009)

All Abbadon did was liquify a train, which is comparable to a multimelta(a handheld weapon) vaporizing a bunker. SoD has no shown power and is therefore usless in this debate. And if you read what Darklyre wrote earlier you'd know that a hive fleet tanked a nova cannon, which kills planets.


----------



## lambda (Dec 2, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> The organic hacking has nothing to do with the nanomachines, it's a character who has three electronic brains in addition to his regular brain, this makes him able to hack electronics which makes him absurdly broken since 99% of the characters are cyborgs or have electronic brains.


 And contuining on this trend, the Berserker cells can only affect cyborgs.

I say Heroic Age can do it.


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 2, 2009)

Well the easiest way to get rid of a tyranid invasion is to recreate the universe it seems 

The verses that would actualy have to fight an extensive battle to win are few and far between. You either got nigh-omnipotents/omnipotents or you get raped seems to be the case for most verses.


----------



## lambda (Dec 2, 2009)

Gemini Saga  would solo.

Legend of Galactic heroes could also possibly do it.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> All Abbadon did was liquify a train, which is comparable to a multimelta(a handheld weapon) vaporizing a bunker. SoD has no shown power and is therefore usless in this debate. And if you read what Darklyre wrote earlier you'd know that a hive fleet tanked a nova cannon, which kills planets.


it melted and destroy the cannon plus almost every one in like a 1 kilometer radius and it did that like from miles away

----------------------------------------------------------------------
how about the chimera ants
+


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 2, 2009)

1 kilometer radius is medium fodder level at best in this discussion


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> 1 kilometer radius is medium fodder level at best in this discussion


it is just a aproxiamtion that i made i tried to give the smallest number posible


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 2, 2009)

Well for example in Blame! the gravitational beam emitter (G.B.E) is at the very least 70 km long and varies in width according to the level at which its fired.

The gun has 5 power levels and an extra level which requires couple of seconds prep time + extra energy.

At it's weakest it does this 
Pirates: The wall isn't breaking!! / Th... The old guy's ability doesn't work on it?!! // That's no ordinary steel...!!!


And at it's strongest this
Pirates: The wall isn't breaking!! / Th... The old guy's ability doesn't work on it?!! // That's no ordinary steel...!!!
Pirates: The wall isn't breaking!! / Th... The old guy's ability doesn't work on it?!! // That's no ordinary steel...!!!


And this weapon is pretty much useless on its own against the nids imo. The reason Blame! would take this is becouse they can spam such attacks and all medium-high tiers wield such weapons. Also most of said high tiers can regenerate ad infinitum as long as theres matter (organic or not) around them.

"It's a spatial distortion weapon. It warps space in a tightly defined path in front of it through a gravity pulse. In effect, it projects an Event Horizon in front of it. Nothing material will survive the beam, not even Megastructure, a material known for laughing at gigaton level explosions."


----------



## Abigail (Dec 2, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I replaced your nigh-incomprehensible and idiotic post with a youtube video of Another One Bites the Dust
> 
> I think it's for the better


You are correct. It is much better now.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 2, 2009)

pretty good but if that is what is need to destroy the tyranids the B.A.A.L has this  


Jovian fleet
Link removed
 Jupiter infantry first form
Link removedLink removed
Abilities and fire power 
Link removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removed





Jupiter infantry second form
[Rippersanime]/02-03.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2010/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-70[Crazyankan][Rippersanime]/02-03.jpg&server=nas.html



Jupiter infantry second form
[Rippersanime]/11.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2010/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-70[Crazyankan][Rippersanime]/11.jpg&server=nas.html[Rippersanime]/14.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2010/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-70[Crazyankan][Rippersanime]/14.jpg&server=nas.html
[Rippersanime]/17.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2010/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-70[Crazyankan][Rippersanime]/17.jpg&server=nas.html[Rippersanime]/18.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2010/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-70[Crazyankan][Rippersanime]/18.jpg&server=nas.html
Jupiter infantry 3rd form
/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_09.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_09.jpg&server=nas.html

/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_11.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_11.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_12.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_12.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_18.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_18.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_20.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_20.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_21.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_21.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_22.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_22.jpg&server=nas.html/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_23.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-71[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_71_23.jpg&server=nas.html
now think of this as an army thousand millions of this monster moving in the battle field moving without having to follow the rules on ammo of the tournament





Venusians monster able to brake sound barrier
/Gunnm_LO_Phase_74_19.jpg&server=nas.html"]http://read.homeunix.com/onlinereading/?image=Battle%20Angel%20Alita%20Last%20Order/BAA%20Last%20Order%20Volume%2011/Battle-Angel-Alita-Last-Order-Phase-74%20[Crazyankan-Rippersanime]/Gunnm_LO_Phase_74_19.jpg&server=nas.html
And they can mass produce him

and their play beast ? cause this are just toys for them
Link removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removedLink removed


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 2, 2009)

How bout we pass the judgement to higher authorities? 

Does anyone around here have an account on spacebattles or should i go ahead and make one?
Frankly if there's anyone willing to do extensive calcs and manga analysis to determine a verses strenght against an overused fleet such as the tyranids then its those guys.


Edit: As a sidenote wasn't the spacebattles forum a sort of sister site to the OBD? Do they have any connection at all?


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 2, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> I haven't watched Drifters but how big can the corridor be?
> 
> A hive fleet is gigantic to say the least. You either get rid of most of them or they'll refill they're numbers in a very short time.



What caused you to conclude, Drifters would be animated? It's Hirano's new manga and has just 8 chapters so far. 
Also, this was meant to be a joke. 
The thing is, this could technically work but is only a rough speculation. 
As I said, it's only 8 chaps and the guy with the glasses was only in this last issue called Murasaki, purple (could also mean soy sauce or millet but those seemed rather strange and unfitting)

The corridor is depicted as a simple one of human size, 3,5m high and about the same in width. 
Speculation starts now with the maximum size, a drifter could have and if this corridor is bound to physical laws.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 2, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> *SNIP*



We already know all this. It's just that the Jovians are still way to small as fleet scale goes while weaponry that surpass a nuke are incredibly common place ship weaponry for Warhammer 40Kverse. The Jovians still get overrun.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 2, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> What Endless Mike said still stands. Sharing a character doesn't automatically make it canon no matter what. It isn't the same exact story just because you have a certain character. Has Blizzard actually made a statement about this stuff?





TWF said:


> Unlike Bungie or Microsoft, Blizzard usually never does unless it happens to be Starcraft, and even then it's limited to the novels.




If it's approved by Chris Metzen, it's canon. 

Which includes...well...every commercial work so far.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2009)

Who is Chris Metzen and do you have a source/link?


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> If it's approved by Chris Metzen, it's canon.
> 
> Which includes...well...every commercial work so far.



Where does it say that?


----------



## Fenix (Dec 2, 2009)

Metzen is Blizzard's.....loremaster. Wow nerdiest word I typed all fucking week.

It's in some interview he did. All the novels are canon, but some things are less canon than others whatever that means.


Oh here it is

scroll down and click the podcast file if you want to hear him say it


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait a minute, the novels are canon? I already knew that. It's the other stuff like the manga that I was focusing on. Raigen is suggesting that the manga stuff is all just as canon as the novels. TWF already stated canon being limited to novels.

The comics bore my head off. That's with me being a Simonson's Thor run fan.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2009)

Nah I was specifically talking about Starcraft, or what was former knowledge about Starcraft for that matter.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Wait a minute, the novels are canon? I already knew that. It's the other stuff like the manga that I was focusing on. Raigen is suggesting that the manga stuff is all just as canon as the novels. TWF already stated canon being limited to novels.
> 
> The comics bore my head off. That's with me being a Simonson's Thor run fan.



If you listened to the entire podcast you'd notice that they do talk about the comics....in fact that's like their main topic 

The comics so far have been dealing with backstories of things that eventually make it to the actual game. (i.e sunwell chick, those two blues, varian etc) The events and characters are brought up in their podcasts and blizzcon panels too. If you're hellbent on having some dude from Blizzard scream "Every Single Detail In The Comics Is Canon" until you're satisfied then I don't know, shrug


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> If you listened to the entire podcast you'd notice that they do talk about the comics....in fact that's like their main topic
> 
> The comics so far have been dealing with backstories of things that eventually make it to the actual game. (i.e sunwell chick, those two blues, varian etc) The events and characters are brought up in their podcasts and blizzcon panels too. If you're hellbent on having some dude from Blizzard scream "Every Single Detail In The Comics Is Canon" until you're satisfied then I don't know, shrug



Christ, I'm talking about the manga. I simply said that the comics were a waste of time to read.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> We already know all this. It's just that the Jovians are still way to small as fleet scale goes while weaponry that surpass a nuke are incredibly common place ship weaponry for Warhammer 40Kverse. The Jovians still get overrun.


but its not the size it the destructive power that each of their soldiers has it not the same thing an army of soldiers who if you kill once they dead to and army of soldiers who have nuke destructive power unlimited access to energy and you have to killed three times  later i will post my second part


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it is just a aproxiamtion that i made i tried to give the smallest number posible


One kilometer radius? how about you post scans of that because as far as i remember it didn't happen 


Pinguinus said:


> How bout we pass the judgement to higher authorities?
> 
> Does anyone around here have an account on spacebattles or should i go ahead and make one?
> Frankly if there's anyone willing to do extensive calcs and manga analysis to determine a verses strenght against an overused fleet such as the tyranids then its those guys.
> ...



Go make one, i have a account there

As for your question, no but it's well known here


----------



## Fenix (Dec 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Christ, I'm talking about the manga. I simply said that the comics were a waste of time to read.



What are you even babbling about?

The Blizzard comics are the manga, the manga are the comics. Nobody cares about the whole manga/comics distinction when it comes to the Blizzard ones. 

Unless you're referring to those random fan comics hosted on the mainsite...actually, why would you even talk about that. Stop wasting bandwidth.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but its not the size it the destructive power that each of their soldiers has it not the same thing an army of soldiers who if you kill once they dead to and army of soldiers who have nuke destructive power unlimited access to energy and you have to killed three times  later i will post my second part



Nope. You have to keep in mind that it was a prototype. It's not a reflection of the current general forces of said forces. All the more so when the wormhole generator station and so on was usurped by Alita.

It's still a force of ships that don't come close to the scale of the combination of Imperium and Craftword forces that have ship weaponry that reach a range of cities to continents to a planetary scale.


> What are you even babbling about?
> 
> The Blizzard comics are the manga, the manga are the comics. Nobody cares about the whole manga/comics distinction when it comes to the Blizzard ones.


Tell that to Tokyopop and Wildstorm.


> Unless you're referring to those random fan comics hosted on the mainsite...actually, why would you even talk about that. Stop wasting bandwidth.


Yeah, why would I talk about something I know nothing about nor couldn't care less about. Lay off the attempt at humor.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 4, 2009)

Humor? What kind degenerate logic are you following. 

Anyways I referred to the manga and comics equally, as I'm sure even someone like you would have understood by now. 

Considering your last post didn't contain any naive question about the canon status of the "comics", I take it you're done.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 4, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Humor? What kind degenerate logic are you following.


That's what I call it when you attempt at spite.


> Anyways I referred to the manga and comics equally, as I'm sure even someone like you would have understood by now.


And I was hoping you realized I couldn't care less about your decision to treat manga and comics as equal when there's a difference.


> Considering your last post didn't contain any naive question about the canon status of the "comics", I take it you're done.


Yeah, I'm naive for following the official labeling of a medium done by the publishers themselves.

Manwha if we really care at all.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 4, 2009)

A bit offtopic, but has anyone any idea why they would put their prototype inside War-men 609? War-men wasn't even made for real warfare like tunguska so i have no idea why they would cram it in there.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 4, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> A bit offtopic, but has anyone any idea why they would put their prototype inside War-men 609? War-men wasn't even made for real warfare like tunguska so i have no idea why they would cram it in there.



Because they can and it's a good way to get rid of witnessess when you have a power source that stomps on the arena barrier.


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 4, 2009)

They obviously didn't intend for it to muder all witnesses when that major guy mentioned that the safety reinforcement for spectators hadn't been activated yet, but rereading it it seems it was intended to be a trump card for the match against venus.

Oh well


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 4, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Nope. You have to keep in mind that it was a prototype. It's not a reflection of the current general forces of said forces. All the more so when the wormhole generator station and so on was usurped by Alita.
> 
> It's still a force of ships that don't come close to the scale of the combination of Imperium and Craftword forces that have ship weaponry that reach a range of cities to continents to a planetary scale.


but he actually says that that's their next generation of in advance and about the wormhole could they could create more remember there actually gonna power an army with it


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 4, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but he actually says that that's their next generation of in advance


As in it being a prototype that isn't mass produced. We have no idea how long it took them to make it nor whether or not they really have the resources to easily create more. Until shown otherwise, it's nowhere near suggested to be currently mass produced nor even produced beyond just one prototype.


> and about the wormhole could they could create more remember there actually gonna power an army with it


Read above. It's a next generation prototype that at the moment isn't suggested to be reproduced now. Next generation prototype doesn't equate to currently mass produced. We have no idea how long it takes and how much resources are used up to create more. The Tyranids have no reason to wait around for an unlikely hypothetical to pop up. The Imperium has mass produced weaponry that easily surpasses nukes but still gets ravaged across an area of interstellar space well beyond just one solar system scale.


----------

